# AKG K 550, Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250-Ohm, Sennheiser HD 598SE Headphone Review Discussion Thread



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

*AKG K 550, Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250-Ohm, Sennheiser HD 598SE Headphone Review Discussion Thread*


*by Wayne Myers*



*Introduction*

This turned into a three-headphone review when I found myself sitting with three sets of headphones on my lap, the AKG K 550, the Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250-Ohm, and the Sennheiser HD 598SE. After a few minutes with each, it was clear that all three needed to be thoroughly explored and reviewed. These headphones are not all of the same type and are not all in the same class, so it is not really fair to rank them directly against one another. Some comparisons will be made in individual performance areas.


*Go to the AKG K 550, Beyerdynamic DT 770 Pro 250-Ohm, Sennheiser HD 598SE Headphone Review*​


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

This thread is open for your comments and discussion.


----------

